# TT ON WHEELDEALERS ON SEPT 15th



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi all a TT is on Wheeldealers on the 15th of September on sky discovery channel so we can see what fun they have doing a TT and selling it 
I have reposted this as this was moved to the mk1 section on this forum ,but I feel everyone should know about it not just the mk1 owners :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

What channel, Paul?

And can you also please post a reminder nearer the time? Need to get my Sky+ programmed :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

New Wheeler Dealers are normally first shown on Discovery/DiscoveryHD (VirginMedia Channel 211/212). I dont know the Sky channel numbers.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Ace, thanks. Can someone please post a reminder when the appropriate Sky+ window opens?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, will look out for it Paul.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not long now


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

watching it a little later, what a cracking episode....apart from the fact there are more than 2 1.8T models.....

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Interesting, but pointless unless you can DIY... No mention of DMF..
Maryannes TT looked very nice. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------

